# turkey calls headed to Florida



## mobean (Apr 13, 2014)



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice assortment of call!!! What wood is the call by itself on the stump ?


----------



## mobean (Apr 13, 2014)

I will have to go get it ...I forgot I'm sorry but It turn out ok


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 13, 2014)

mobean said:


> I will have to go get it ...I forgot I'm sorry but It turn out ok


I meant the call in the second pic by itself on the stump


----------



## mobean (Apr 13, 2014)

New to turning but I'm getting there


----------



## mobean (Apr 13, 2014)

It's and exotic I got it wrote down in the shop...I will let you know tomorrow..sorry


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 13, 2014)

mobean said:


> It's and exotic I got it wrote down in the shop...I will let you know tomorrow..sorry


No worries , it's a nice looking piece of wood !


----------



## mobean (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes it is it only has min wax on it ..it sure takes a shine


----------



## Sprung (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice calls!

Tom, that one you're asking about, it looks like it could be Bocote. I could be wrong - I've been wrong before - but that's what it looks like to me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2014)

I think it is bocote also. Interesting calls never seen that concept before that I can remember. Doesn't that make for a higher pitch?


----------



## mobean (Apr 15, 2014)

It's is bocote thanks for looking


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 16, 2014)

When you say headed to Florida, you must mean you'll be dropping them off on my doorstep. Thank you in advance, i'll have a lot of fun with those!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 18, 2014)

I got one and 3 strikers headed to Missouri this weekend for a hunt.

Ray


----------

